# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Adding to the spread

## Rock river arms hunter

Just wanting to add to the spread, we get mallards and geese with a few parries down here and just wanting to add to add the spread. Kinda looking at the Avian X early season 6 packs?

Cheers

----------


## MassiveAttack

Have you checked cabelas?  Some good deals to be had depending on specials.

----------


## gsp follower

figure out how much room your spot affords you for deeks  and go from there.
personally I think we over complicate a lot of our setups by trying to draw everything but succeed it clogging the spot and scaring practicly everything.
if parries see other birds/deeks on a spot they,l decoy to a parrie call or just on seeing or hearing goose or mallard chatter.
if my mate and I shoot boggy we,l go mallards and parries  that's it.
 even tho geese will be around and swans but they really never decoy opening weekend to much noise and to many brains.

----------

